# Jake Oct 2005 - Jan 2012



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

I've lost my Jake. I had him put to sleep on Tuesday and there is a huge void in my life. His brother Billy is looking for him. 

He had been really poorly. He had lumps in his bowel, lung problems, heart problems, anaemia and had lost a lot of weight. On Monday he started being sick and wouldn't eat or drink. He looked awful. He could barely walk. I know it was the kindest thing to do but I just miss him so much. I look at Billy and he doesn't seem complete without Jake. 

I can't believe that he's gone, that I'll never hold him, stroke him or kiss him again. I'll never hear his meow again. I'm completely heart broken.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

So sorry for your loss, especially since he was relatively young.
Hoping the best for Billy some pets take the loss of a sibling very hard.


----------



## Clutch (May 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I lost my first cat and best friend last summer. He was about the same age.

Because of you Jake had a great life. Hang in there.


----------



## Charley Sullivan (Jan 16, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. It is a very difficult thing.


----------



## Alex p. kitten (Jan 15, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

I am so sorry. HUGS to you.


----------



## orrymain (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Thank you every one. I'm still so upset. I pick his ashes up next week so I can bring him home.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jake; I know how painful it is to lose our furry babies.
Hugs and caring sent your way.


----------

